# Don?t Let Genetics Limit Muscle Growth



## Arnold (Jan 23, 2015)

by Josh Hodnik Genetics are set before birth and our DNA is copied to every cell in our bodies. Our genetic blueprint is passed down from generations. Insulin-like growth factor-1 (IGF-1) is both a gene and the protein it expresses that plays an important role during childhood growth and stimulates anabolic effects. It has been

*Read More...*


----------

